# OC E6300 on GA-EP43-DS3L [+HELP Please]



## IRovisKiO (Sep 12, 2008)

Well guys i want to OC E6300 to atleast @ 2.8ghz on GA-EP43-DS3L (is this mb anygood for OC?) SORRY for my bad english and i don't know much about OC

Gigabyte GA-EP43-DS3L lastest bios
Core2Duo E6300 (i'll add a good cooler like Zalman 9500 , Asus silent square, etc with Artic Silver 5)
2x 2GB Kingston DDR2 800mhz KVR800D2N5/2G (Latency 5-5-5-15 i think)
1HD SATA2 250gb and 2 hd IDE 200gb
GeForce 7900 GS + Evercool Turbo2
PSU Corsair 450VX (This PSU is enough for my system?? i pretend to change my video card to HD 4850 it'll handle my system and the new video card???)
CASE Elegance Goldship (2 120mm fans front and back and 2 other 80mm fans)

What i really want is to get FSB 430x7 ... @3ghz on the E6300 but i wanna know if the memory Kingston 800 will work @860.. 430x2...

I'll follow this guide to OC the system:

CPU Frequency - 400 ( i want 430 but the memory will be stable @860 ?)
PCI-E Frequency - 100
Speed spectrum OFF
Memory Volts @ 1,90
CPU Core @ 1,32 ~ 1,35
CPU TM Function OFF
RAM Timing - 5-5-5-15
SpeedStep( idle sytem x6 and when i start to use will change to x7 right?? to reduce energy consumption??)

should i change anything else??? i can change everything on the BIOS right??

Which program to check the system stability Prime95 or orthos? or them both??


----------

